# Are there rules for suit colors at weddings?



## slim shady

I have several weddings slated for this summer. Are there rules for suit colors depending on time of day and location of ceremony and reception?

For example, would a navy suit with stripes be ok for a day time wedding at a church followed by the reception at a restaurant in the evening?

Would a light grey suit be appropriate at a late afternnon (5:00pm) ceremony at a hotel followed by dinner at the hotel?

Looking forward to the guidance.


----------



## eagle2250

Having just hosted my youngest daughters wedding on the 11th of this month, the first advice I would offer is to follow the guidance provided with the invitation. Suprisingly, not everyone does so. My daughters wedding was a garden ceremony scheduled at 3:00PM, with the reception at 5:00PM. Coats and ties were called for but, only the wedding party found themselves bound by the additional strictures of formal wear...boy did I envy the two gentlemen that showed up in their seersucker suits! Most everyone showed up in their light, comfortable summer suits or sportcoat/trouser combinations. Then there were the three "twenty-something" a..h...s, that showed up wearing jeans with shirt and tie but, no coats. Hmm...gotta work on that but, in the end, a good time was had by all and that is what matters most!

The two outfits you are considering should be fine, given the settings you described. Enjoy your summer events!


----------



## Buffalo

Solid dark suits would be appropriate. To me a pinstripe is more appropriate for office wear than a wedding.


----------



## DougNZ

Funny how the navy pinstripe and grey chalkstripe, once the staple of the gentleman's wardrobe, have now be absorbed by the business world to the extent that wearing either for leisure is considered inappropriate by many.

The plain charcoal, grey chalkstripe, plain navy and navy pinstripe are all acceptable for a gentleman's lounge suit, day or night. If there is any distinction, the grey chalkstripe is considered best worn during daylight hours so that its visual effect may be best appreciated.


----------



## GBR

Be guided by the invitation.

If the wedding is to be on a beach a dark suit with white shirt is entirely inappropriate. If in a church it would depend upon the time of day and the wishes of the happy couple. remember it is not a guest's place to upstage or argue with their choice regardless of perceived tradition or custom.


----------



## slim shady

One of the weddings I'll be attending this summer will be at the Skirball Center in Los Angeles.

Here are some pictures of the venue.





The outdoor Ceremony will be at 5:30pm, and the reception will be indoors at 7:00pm.

What color suit would you wear?


----------



## DougNZ

I'd probably wear navy but would not feel uncomfortable in charcoal.


----------



## Mr. Golem

Just out of curiousity, how bold is the stripe on the navy suit? I really don't think it matter as the navy would be appropriate for the wedding where you'll end up going out to dinner at night.


----------



## slim shady

the stripes on the navy suit are quite bold.

Given the ceremony is outdoors for the wedding at the Skirball Center, I was wondering if it would be appropriate to wear a medium-light grey suit with faint light blue stripes. (The suit is similar to one seen on the Richard James site--1st row, 4th suit.)


----------



## Concordia

Climate has some influence. 

In general, I'd think to skew a bit toward lighter colors in the summer, as well as in the morning/afternoon. If the event could justify a midnight blue on a February evening, maybe a petrol blue or RAF blue on a summer afternoon. The afternoon event that could handle the mid-grey in winter might justify a shift to light grey or even tan outdoors in July. Of course, even in summer, inside events held after dark can and probably should indicate darker colors, but they don't have to be so severe.

If I were going to a wedding at that venue at that time of day, with the amount of sun one would expect in LA, I'd do a fairly dark blue (but not navy) solid suit, slightly softened with maybe a pink tie. Unless I knew it was going to be a casual event-- or if black tie were indicated.


----------



## Andy

Slim Shady:

The only real "rule" is no black at weddings. 

Although if it's formal it's OK!


----------

